# Shhhhhh - dont tell everyone but



## toesy (7 Aug 2014)

HEADS UP !!!!

They have spelt it wrong and someone might get a bargin !!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hengner-mulit ... 1c4406b659


----------



## martinka (8 Aug 2014)

Not now they won't. :mrgreen:


----------



## scrimper (8 Aug 2014)

Seller now removed listing! Did someone here tell the seller about the spelling?


----------



## bugbear (8 Aug 2014)

Here's a bargain!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/hegner-scroll ... 1c4452035f

BugBear


----------



## Harbo (8 Aug 2014)

Goes from new to virtually new and staining and scratches on table! 

Rod


----------



## toesy (8 Aug 2014)

Not I.. they've relisted it with a start price of £200.00

And if that's virtually new, then I've been given some virtual glasses for free

Love the way some people make their listings as vague as possible


----------



## martinka (8 Aug 2014)

scrimper":22rxdefd said:


> Seller now removed listing! Did someone here tell the seller about the spelling?



Not only told them about the spelling, but also that it's worth much more than 35 quid. 

It's a shame someone isn't getting a real bargain, but you can't really blame someone for upping the price if they find out they undervalued an item.


----------



## toesy (8 Aug 2014)

Nahh of course not, I was hoping my eagle eyes would help someone in here grab a bargin...


----------



## scrimper (8 Aug 2014)

toesy":1plyx84w said:


> Nahh of course not, I was hoping my eagle eyes would help someone in here grab a bargin...



Living in Gloucestershire I was getting ready to place my bid! :evil: Not at £200+ though!


----------



## ColeyS1 (8 Aug 2014)

This kind of thing really use to annoy me, it happens so often now im less bothered. 
If you wanted to help your mate by telling him you spotted a really cheap car, you wouldn't shout it across a room packed full of other people looking to buy cars - at a car auction for example. You'd whisper it or send it via text so only he got the message. 
My way of thinking is sellers have plenty of tools at their disposal to label the listing correctly, if they don't it's there loss and some other eagled eyed persons gain.
Hopefully this thread is a perfect example of how trying to help by publicly pointing out a mispelt listing can directly affect a forum member. Much better to pm possible interested people or as a last resort buy the item and offer to sell at the same price if you really want to help. 

Scrimper, keep your eyes peeled, I'll pm if I spot anything that might be of interest  hopefully other forumites might also pm him so he ends up with the hegner he could have had


----------



## scrimper (8 Aug 2014)

ColeyS1":gubaomah said:


> Scrimper, keep your eyes peeled, I'll pm if I spot anything that might be of interest  hopefully other forumites might also pm him so he ends up with the hegner he could have had



Thanks for the kind thought but I have to be completely honest I was perhaps being a tad greedy, I do already own a Hegner, I had spotted this one and added it to my watch list before it appeared in this thread, Being fairly local to the seller I thought it would be handy as a second machine for my grandson to use if it went for a cheapish price.

Some will no doubt think it serves me right for being a greedy so and so! :mrgreen:


----------



## toesy (9 Aug 2014)

ColeyS1":2ztucjos said:


> This kind of thing really use to annoy me, it happens so often now im less bothered.
> If you wanted to help your mate by telling him you spotted a really cheap car, you wouldn't shout it across a room packed full of other people looking to buy cars - at a car auction for example. You'd whisper it or send it via text so only he got the message.
> My way of thinking is sellers have plenty of tools at their disposal to label the listing correctly, if they don't it's there loss and some other eagled eyed persons gain.
> Hopefully this thread is a perfect example of how trying to help by publicly pointing out a mispelt listing can directly affect a forum member. Much better to pm possible interested people or as a last resort buy the item and offer to sell at the same price if you really want to help.
> ...



Coley never seen you in here, since I have been posting..



ColeyS1":2ztucjos said:


> This kind of thing really use to annoy me, it happens so often now im less bothered:



So why reply in the 1st place, me and Scrimper aren't down the pub having a beer every night talking about the wife's (only joking Scrimper)

So here is my reply to you!
A) all I was doing was giving a heads ups to a dedicated community within these forums, 
B) the seller may have realised himself after 6 days that the bids where not increasing as high as he had liked, and realised his mistake
C) Someone let him know his mistake

I DID not intend to infringe another member of these forums since no post or message otherwise had been said herein...before I posted.

And your example of a mate at a car auction doesn't work here, WE are in a Forum based on the internet, and we cant nudge up to a mate and say " that's a bloody bargin toesy, nab it quick"

I posted the heads up in here, NOT in the general forums and I didn't title it as " HEGNER ON EBAY MISPELT Grab a Baragin " DID I !!!!!!

Sorry if my post annoys anyone, but I do not see how or what I have done is wrong.

And Scrimper - I to would have purchased it.... There was only one person who had placed a bid on it, and two watching it (one was me) yes I could have said noting in here, but then again I class myself as someone who DOES Scroll and DOES make post in here and DOES make a contribution to the Scrolling community in the UKWorkshop forums, which I am proud to be a member.

Rant over

Or do I register http://www.scrollshop.co.uk?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Aug 2014)

You won't get much joy trying to register there.


----------



## toesy (9 Aug 2014)

Yeah I know, I haven't registered it yet.

And its only me being light hearted and having a giggle

mind you www.scrollshop-porn.co.uk makes me wet at the knees.

AND I am Jokin Admins..


----------



## Walney Col (9 Aug 2014)

toesy":3bz0cky9 said:


> mind you http://www.scrollshop-porn.co.uk makes me wet at the knees.


If you want free hosting for that gimmie a shout :lol:


----------



## scrimper (9 Aug 2014)

toesy":qedvtach said:


> I posted the heads up in here, NOT in the general forums and I didn't title it as " HEGNER ON EBAY MISPELT Grab a Baragin " DID I !!!!!!
> 
> Sorry if my post annoys anyone, but I do not see how or what I have done is wrong.
> 
> And Scrimper - I to would have purchased it.... There was only one person who had placed a bid on it, and two watching it (one was me) yes I could have said noting in here, but then again I class myself as someone who DOES Scroll and DOES make post in here and DOES make a contribution to the Scrolling community in the UKWorkshop forums, which I am proud to be a member.



Hi Toesy
Don't worry I am not offended, annoyed or bothered, the saw came up in a search for scroll saw, anyone could find it, I was watching it but did not bid, I would have only bid if the price had stayed low and I realised that it would most probably have gone out of my price range. 

Nowt wrong with you posting the link here, a few months ago I posted a link here to a decent scroll saw for £80 and was delighted when a member here bought it


----------



## Bryan Bennett (9 Aug 2014)

This machine is probably the same age as mine,20 yrs old,it has got the same label that mine has on the motor.I can't make out the machine number,but it has six digits same as mine.The current price for the same new machine is £359,back in April 1995 the price inc. vat was £249.10.Just some info for a potential buyer,I see there are a couple of Hegner's still on E-Bay. :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## ColeyS1 (9 Aug 2014)

Toesy, I have no doubt what so ever you meant well, but can you not see by publicly talking about it you're drawing attention to it , not making it a bargain for anyone. 
I'll save my comments for when I get a decent scrollsaw and start posting more regularly in your part of the forum 

Regards


----------



## scrimper (9 Aug 2014)

ColeyS1":37ibp2y9 said:


> Toesy, I have no doubt what so ever you meant well, but can you not see by publicly talking about it you're drawing attention to it , not making it a bargain for anyone.
> I'll save my comments for when I get a decent scrollsaw and start posting more regularly in your part of the forum
> 
> Regards



Coley, Toesy posted the link here to try to do someone a favour of getting a saw at a special price and after all that's what the forum is all about; helping others, yes it can be annoying if you have found something on ebay that you feel is a bargain and someone brings it to everyone's attention but that is the name of the game and all is fair in 'love and war'!

TBH I do find the links of saws for sale and other stuff posted on here interesting even if I have no intention of bidding on them.


----------



## ColeyS1 (9 Aug 2014)

Buts it not doing anyone a favour ! The point of the thread was to point out someone might get a bargain by posting a link to said bargain. Within 4 posts it had increased in price by £165 and also has any number of extra people watching. Any original person who spotted the mishap have completely wasted there time finding it, as its no different to any other listing  
Again I must say, I know he meant well buts its a kind of contradiction broadcasting a mispelt item. You're in effect shouting and telling everyone there's a single bargain to be had, just driving up the price. I give up trying to explain this anymore :lol:

Peace and love, long live trees !


----------



## scrimper (9 Aug 2014)

ColeyS1":2mmk9isw said:


> Buts it not doing anyone a favour ! The point of the thread was to point out someone might get a bargain by posting a link to said bargain. Within 4 posts it had increased in price by £165 and also has any number of extra people watching. Any original person who spotted the mishap have completely wasted there time finding it, as its no different to any other listing
> Again I must say, I know he meant well buts its a kind of contradiction broadcasting a mispelt item. You're in effect shouting and telling everyone there's a single bargain to be had, just driving up the price. I give up trying to explain this anymore :lol:
> 
> Peace and love, long live trees !



Lol I think we understood your 'message' from your first post in this thread!


----------



## Noel (10 Aug 2014)

> A) all I was doing was giving a heads ups to a dedicated community within these forums,



I'm sure your intentions were good but this thread is a prime example of why we do not allow such posts.


----------



## scrimper (10 Aug 2014)

Now I am confused? Just for clarification are you saying that we are not allowed a link to a saw (or other item) for sale for the benefit of other members?
If that is the case IMHO that would be a shame because I for one have bought things that others have posted links to here.


----------



## Walney Col (10 Aug 2014)

Noel":3cm1j3sb said:


> this thread is a prime example of why we do not allow such posts.


But you did allow it didn't you, if fact you're posting to the very same thread instead of closing it.

So which is it? Do you allow it or don't you? And if not where's the exact wording that says notifying other member about bargain's spotted elsewhere is against the rules? I can't find it in the original Posting Guidelines or the supplimental Market Place Guidelines.


----------



## Noel (10 Aug 2014)

Walney Col":qcziwpf8 said:


> Noel":qcziwpf8 said:
> 
> 
> > this thread is a prime example of why we do not allow such posts.
> ...





scrimper":qcziwpf8 said:


> Now I am confused? Just for clarification are you saying that we are not allowed a link to a saw (or other item) for sale for the benefit of other members?
> If that is the case IMHO that would be a shame because I for one have bought things that others have posted links to here.



No point closing it, listing ended some days ago and leaving the thread open gets the message across. So to clarify your "do you allow it or don't you", it's a simple no, much as Coley has explained.
No, there's no specific rule relating to this but most folk know it's poor etiquette to post "bargain" links from eBay or similar sites. Indeed many forums do not allow any type of eBay link to be posted.

There's a few reasons behind this:

#1 Anybody selling WW items on eBay can post a link here and drum up a few extra bids
#2 The place would be jammed with supposed bargains from everywhere- members surfing through eBay, Gumtree etc see a few (or a lot) of items that just might interest members and post here. Where would it end?
#3 The chance that a listing for a chisel/plane etc that has 12 hours to go, is at 99p and ends at 2am in the morning and somebody here might have it on their watch list

eBay, especially, is big enough, ugly enough and rich enough to do their own marketing but best of all anybody can surf through every auction they can find and bid until their heart is content. If some need help to look for things then, no matter how they get there, eBay is not the place to point your mouse at. 

So, there you go, hope that helps.


----------



## scrimper (10 Aug 2014)

Thanks for the clarification, I honestly never realised that one could not post links, I have done so perhaps only a couple of times since I joined 5yrs ago and in both cases it was for Fretsaws. In fairness to other members here (scroll saw section) I have only ever seen sensible items posted here for sale on other sites, in fact 2 weeks or so ago someone posted a link to a rather nice magnifying lamp at a chain shop (I won't name it) at a special price and I did go and buy one so in that case I was very grateful to the poster!

Anyway rules are rules so I will try to be good from now on.


----------



## Walney Col (10 Aug 2014)

I can see the reasoning behind not wanting all and sundry posting links to ebay, but like scrimper I too have found it extremely useful and haven't once in my (albeit limited) time here seen any evidence of it being abused.


----------



## martinka (10 Aug 2014)

At least toesy didn't get accused by a couple of people of trying to promote his own sale, as happened to me.


----------



## CHJ (10 Aug 2014)

scrimper":3moujdag said:


> ...... I have only ever seen sensible items posted here for sale on other sites, in fact 2 weeks or so ago someone posted a link to a rather nice magnifying lamp at a chain shop (I won't name it) at a special price and I did go and buy one so in that case I was very grateful to the poster!..



Links to fixed price items on sale or being promoted on regular outlets are in the main allowed as long as they are not covertly being promoted by or in connection with an employee of the company or business.
It is active on-line auction links to items members may already be watching that are not allowed.


----------



## Walney Col (10 Aug 2014)

CHJ":2d1y1sli said:


> It is active on-line auction links to items members may already be watching that are not allowed.


Ah, is that what the distinction is. It make a little more sense now, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## scrimper (10 Aug 2014)

CHJ":p1iuiutm said:


> It is active on-line auction links to items members may already be watching that are not allowed.



Understood, however the only disadvantage with that is that if a member is looking to buy a machine they have until now been able to post a link to that machine (usually on ebay) and asked for the other members opinion of that machine, that is now not allowable which is a shame really because I know that if I wanted to buy an such an item I would certainly value other members advice and indeed I always am happy such advice to other members on their prospective purchases.


----------



## Walney Col (10 Aug 2014)

A perfectly good point scrimper. Tis a shame for sure given that ebay and the like are probably a far more prolific source of many people's tools than commercial outlets such as axminster will ever be.


----------

